# Wanting new tires for the 420



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm not sure where this urge came from but I want new tires. This will be my 4th set. 1st was 2 26in bear claws for the rear, then a full set 27 zillas with ss212 12in rims, then a guy wanted to swap my 27s for his 28s zillas (same rims). Now I want either 28 mega mayhems s/w or 28 Outlaws s/w. Which should I get and why?


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

You could prolly turn the 28" Mega Meyhems a lil better than the 28" outlaws with the added strain of paddles and no GR.


----------



## JBYRD8 (Aug 15, 2013)

I have 28" Mega Mayhems. I use them for the mud and trails and they work awesome.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You could read all the other reviews on those tires instead of starting a new thread. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------

